# Internet Explorer z-index Bug



## SimonErich (25. September 2009)

Hallo Forum

Ich arbeite gerade an einer Seite und habe dort eine Seite erstellt, die in allen (normalen) Browser wunderbarst funktioniert. Naja derzeit mache ich gerade noch die letzten Feinschliffe für den IE und habe dabei ein Problem.

www.grafikstern.at

Geht man hier (im Header beim Online Buchen Modul) in das Anreise- oder Abreisefeld erscheint ein JS Kalender, auf dem man Datum auswählen kann.
Nun soll dieser bei einem Klick ausserhalb des Kalenders wieder geschlossen werden. Also hab ich einen div Layer mit 100 % Höhe und Breite und transparentem Hintergrund absolute positioniert (mit einem sehr hohen z-index) und den Calendar Layer per z-index noch höher positioniert.
Wie gesagt es funktioniert bei allen wunderbar, nur beim IE ist dann nur noch der transparente Layer weiter oben und ich kann im Kalender nichts machen.

Ich habe jetzt lange herum gesucht und herausgefunden, dass es sich hierbei um einen IE Bug handelt, da er für absolut und relative positionierte Elemente bereits ein z-index vordefiniert.
Ich habe auch alle möglichen Lösungen ausprobiert und herum gespielt, aber leider absolut ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht fällt dem einen oder anderen von euch eine Lösung dazu ein [Blick zu Maik ] (kann auch gerne mit Javascript sein, da dies ohnehin benötigt wird um den Kalender anzuzeigen)

Ich hab es bereits versucht mit z-index -1 setzen, wie es auf manchen Seiten gestanden ist, aber dadurch verschwindet dann natürlich einfach alles.



Grüße Simon


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Hi,

im aktuellen IE8 und im IE7 kann ich keinen "z-index-Bug" feststellen (wenn es diesen überhaupt gibt), will sagen: der Kalender schliesst sich problemlos, wenn irgendwo in das Fenster geklickt wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## SimonErich (25. September 2009)

Hallo @Maik 

Dachte doch, dass du der erste Helfende sein wirst.

Es schließt sich schon, aber ich kann leider im Kalender nichts auswählen, weil die "Schließenebene" darüber liegt. Ich will den Kalender aber noch eine Ebene höher haben, damit der Kalenderlayer funktioniert.

Ich teste es hier auch im IE8. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Ab dem 29. September, und in den Folgemonaten kann ich  da problemlos etwas auswählen.

mfg Maik


----------



## SimonErich (25. September 2009)

Komisch. Ich hab bei den Entwicklertools den Dokumentenmodus von IE7 Seitenstandards auf IE8 umgestellt und jetzt funktioniert es bei mir auch.
Ich hab die letzten 4 Stunden mit diesem Blödsinn verbracht 

Was noch aber immer noch nicht funktioniert ist im IE6 das mit dem schließen Layer. 
Vielleicht weißt du da eine Lösung ?

Vielen dank


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Hmm... wenn im Kalender etwas ausgewählt wird, schließt der IE6 ihn wie gewünscht. 

Blos wenn nichts ausgewählt und anschliessend neben den Kalender geklickt wird, bleibt er geöffnet.

mfg Maik


----------



## SimonErich (25. September 2009)

Jap eben genau das ist das Problem.
Er schließt es nicht. Ich hab extra schon anstatt background:transparent ein transparentes gif als Hintergrundbild gemacht, aber es scheint nicht zu helfen. Ich glaub ich steh nach diesen Stunden sinnloser Arbeite einfach auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Ich weiß derzeit nicht, wo du da in deinem Code den Hebel ansetzen mußt, denn dass dein Vorhaben grundsätzlich im IE6 reibungslos  funktioniert, zeigt sich ja in unserer Forenseite beim Öffnen der  unzähligen "Popup-Layer" (z.B. in der oberen Navbar -> Pfeil neben "Suchen" u. "Nützliche Links", oder beim Klick auf den Benutzernamen neben dem Beitrag), die sich durch einen Klick ins Fenster wieder schließen lassen - und das alles ohne einen zusätzlichen transparenten DIV-Layer.

mfg Maik


----------



## hela (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir die Seite wegen Zeitmangel i.A. leider nicht näher ansehen und hoffe, dass mein Tipp nicht deplatziert ist: Meines Wissens ist der IE6 der einzige Browser, bei dem man durch transparente Bereiche hindurch klicken kann und darunter liegenden Links erreicht.

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------

